# eastern 07 gegen eastern 08!welche kaufen?



## zioken81 (12. Dezember 2007)

interessiere mich für das eastern element und das sequenze!
jetzt weiss ich aber nicht ob es besser wäre bei den 07 modellen einen preissnachlass zu verlangen und diese kaufen oder
einfach eins der 08 modelle bestellen!

was hat sich geändert?ausser die s**** rosa farbe beim sequenze und der fehlende rotor beim element? und die paar neuen teile?

eure tips?


----------



## gmozi (12. Dezember 2007)

Auf Preisreduzierung warten und das 07er kaufen!
Ganz einfach, weil es damit sicher schon genug gut Erfahrungen gibt, was bei den 08er Modellen sicher nicht der Fall ist. Außerdem sparst Du so Geld, und ich kann Dir zu 100 % versichern, dass es bei den 08er Modellen keine *bahnbrechenden* technischen Neuigkeiten gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zioken81 (12. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Auf Preisreduzierung warten und das 07er kaufen!
> Ganz einfach, weil es damit sicher schon genug gut Erfahrungen gibt, was bei den 08er Modellen sicher nicht der Fall ist. Außerdem sparst Du so Geld, und ich kann Dir zu 100 % versichern, dass es bei den 08er Modellen keine *bahnbrechenden* technischen Neuigkeiten gibt




das denke ich ebm auch!und ie farben sind bei 07 besser!
leider weiss ich noch keinen shop wo ich noch die 07 kriege,mit nachlass!
bikestatoin hat keine mehr,bei gs habe ich gemailt und warte auf antwort!

weisst du mehr?


----------



## Prunni (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube nicht das du noch welche von 2007 kriegst das Shovelhead 2008 in grün ist zum beispiel schon beim großhändler von eastern ausverkauft aber soweit ich weiß bekommen die im März nochmal welche nach.


----------



## chrische (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab ein 08er Element.

Kann eig nicht sonderlich viel zu dem Rad sagen aber das ist schon ziemlich gut für den Preis nur die Hinterbremse geht nicht besonders gut. Geschmacksache ist das mit der neuen Sattelklemung ich finds ganz Praktisch, aber manche werden den Schlitz vielleicht nicht so tolll finden der deshalb im Rahmen ist.

mfg Chrische


----------



## zioken81 (12. Dezember 2007)

chrische schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 08er Element.
> 
> Kann eig nicht sonderlich viel zu dem Rad sagen aber das ist schon ziemlich gut für den Preis nur die Hinterbremse geht nicht besonders gut. Geschmacksache ist das mit der neuen Sattelklemung ich finds ganz Praktisch, aber manche werden den Schlitz vielleicht nicht so tolll finden der deshalb im Rahmen ist.
> 
> mfg Chrische



ja der schlitz ist schon blöd!die könnten irgndwo anders gewicht sparen aber nicht da! da brauchst du danach nen schmutzschutz!
ich glaube aber dass die von eastern alles testen und die sattelklemme hält und das aufgeschlitzte sattelrohr auch!

sonst wüsste ich nicht was kaufen,das addict is mir zu nackt und auch die farben sind nicht so toll!
das sequence wär schon mein favorit,auch wegn dem rotor und der vorderbremse(ich weiss,is nicht cool)aber ich brauch eine!!(mein problem!)

ansonsten würde eventuell das stolen in frage kommen,aber ich glaub die sparen bei den pvc pedalen??usw. und die firma is recht neu soviel ich weiss!

???


----------



## MasterOfBMX (12. Dezember 2007)

Hab das Eastern Sequence 2007. Wegen den Aussparungen da im Sattelrohr brauchst dir keine Gedanken zu machen, das merkt man nicht.
Stolen RÃ¤der sind sau geil, die PVC Pedalen sind von Odyssey und haben den geilsten Grip Ã¼berhaupt und kosten nur 10â¬.
Fazit: Nimm das Stolen Heist 08, hat alles was du brauchst:

-Full Crmo Rahmen Gabel usw.
-Internal Headset
-SB gelagerte 9T Cassette
-Chromfelge am Hinterrad

Und dann noch saugeile Parts die es auch im Aftermarkt zu kaufen gibt, zB Odyssey PVC Pedalen, n 8'' lenker, Odyssey Aitken MÃ¤ntel...


----------



## zioken81 (12. Dezember 2007)

stimmt!vorderbremse?glaub nicht!da kommt nur das sequence in frage!
und ne u-bremse ohne sockel auf der gabel bremst nicht so gut!


----------



## chrische (13. Dezember 2007)

Wird ne Vorderradbremse nicht immer beigelegt bei mir war es so die war sogar vormontiert.
Aber ich weiss nicht warum ein Vorradbremse so wichtig sein soll, wenn du das gewohnt bist willst du garkeine mehr!
Achja und wenn du nicht willst das schmutzt in das Rohr kommt lässt du einfach die Sattelstange ungekürzt oder dichtitest das irgenwie ab. Ich denke aber, der hat nicht mit Gewicht zu tun, sondern ist für die im Rahmen intigrierte Sattelklemmung gedacht.

mfg Chrische


----------



## zioken81 (13. Dezember 2007)

ich brauch die bremse weil ich das rad sooft wie möglich nutzten möchte,und es mir wichtig ist dass ich sofort stehe beim bremsen,da ich es in der stadt und auch ab und zu im verkehr nutzen möchte,da ich auch mitn mtb meistens stehend fahre ,weiss ich dass man nur mit hinterradbremse schlecht bremst wenn es drauf ankommt,weil eben das gewicht eher vorne ist und das hinterrad schleift!
lieber ein bisschen uncool und ein bisschen sicherer unterwegs!
und ich denke wenn ich das bmx auch im alltag fahre und bei gelegenheit ein paar tricks probiere gewöhn ich mich besser und lerne auch schneller,anstatt ich nur das wochnende damit tricks trainiere!


----------



## vitag (13. Dezember 2007)

Vorderbremse braucht man auch in der City nicht wirklich, ne vernünftige Bremse hinten und vorn den Fuss auf den Reifen und schon stehst Du.

Hab mich aber auch lange geweigert meine VR Bremse abzubauen aber mittlerweile komm ich ohne top zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zioken81 (13. Dezember 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Hab das Eastern Sequence 2007. Wegen den Aussparungen da im Sattelrohr brauchst dir keine Gedanken zu machen, das merkt man nicht.
> Stolen Räder sind sau geil, die PVC Pedalen sind von Odyssey und haben den geilsten Grip überhaupt und kosten nur 10.
> Fazit: Nimm das Stolen Heist 08, hat alles was du brauchst:
> 
> ...



bei eastern hast du halt noch 2 pegs im paket!
ansonsten wäre das wrap 08 auch nicht schlecht!
da muss ich halt noch pegs dazukaufen!
da komm ich auf den preis eines element oder sequence!
irgndwo sparen sie sicher!(leider)


----------



## Trailst4R (13. Dezember 2007)

stolen wäre trotzdem besser


----------



## gmozi (13. Dezember 2007)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> stolen wäre trotzdem besser



Spitzen Argument.


----------



## zioken81 (13. Dezember 2007)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> stolen wäre trotzdem besser



mir kommt oft vor dass hier im forum manche provision bezahlt bekommen wenn sie stolen räder empfehlen! 
wenn man so die internetseite von stolen ansieht.....
wenn die räder wie die seite sind na dann prost!

man sollte mal aufzählen warum stolen besser ist!
nicht nur schreiben dass es so ist!
ciao


----------



## MasterOfBMX (13. Dezember 2007)

oida ich hab alle gründe genannt, und vorderbremse brauchst du auf keinen fall, ich hab vorher auch gedacht ich brauch auf jeden fall eine vorderbremse, hab sie dann aber ausgebaut. und jetzt hab ich so eklige u-sockel auf meiner gabel.


----------



## zioken81 (13. Dezember 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> oida ich hab alle grÃ¼nde genannt, und vorderbremse brauchst du auf keinen fall, ich hab vorher auch gedacht ich brauch auf jeden fall eine vorderbremse, hab sie dann aber ausgebaut. und jetzt hab ich so eklige u-sockel auf meiner gabel.



aber pegs muss ich extra bestellen!
da fliegen noch ca. min. 30-50 â¬ raus!

dacht nicht dass bmx kaufen so ein dilemma ist!
und selberbauen ist zu expensive!

wie siehts mit subrosa aus?rein optisch sind sie top!fast zu schade zu fahren!
preis leistung?oder zahlt man den namen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (13. Dezember 2007)

So ich hab mal ein Bild vom meinem eastern hochgeladen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/444194

So sieht der schlitzt aus wenn die Sattelstange ungekürzt ist.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/444198

Und so sieht das ganze Element aus. Die farbe ist creme aber sieht man ja auch auf den Bildern

Mfg Chrische!


----------



## zioken81 (13. Dezember 2007)

danke für die pics!
weiss aber immer noch nicht was nehmen!
ist schwer!
ich will halt nur einmal kaufen und nicht nach ner woche unzufrieden sein mit dem teil was ich bestellt habe!
****!
element, sequence, wrap oder heist?
oder dann doch n wtp?
am ende kauf ich ein ****ing felt! 

auto kaufen ist leichter!!


----------



## MasterOfBMX (13. Dezember 2007)

STOLEN HEIST 2008
was besseres gibts für den preis einfach nicht...
und kack auf die scheiß vorderbremse!


----------



## zioken81 (14. Dezember 2007)

mausgrau/dunkelgrau?tolle farbe 
da ist ja das wrap in schwarz weiss schöner!
wo liegt da der grosse unterschied?tretlager?

das mit eastern von 2007 kann ich fast vergessen!
360 und BS store haben keine mehr!
warte noch auf anfrage von extremertuechtigung.com
g&s hat glaub ich auch keine mehr!


----------



## MasterOfBMX (14. Dezember 2007)

nimm einfach das scheiß verdammte stolen heist, kannst ja immer noch umlackieren. die farbe ist sowieso nebensache. kannst aber auch das wrap nehmen, hat halt nen teller dran.


----------



## zioken81 (17. Dezember 2007)

welche achsen hat das wrap?
vorne 10 hinten 14mm?
oder beide 14mm ?

es steht nirgends in den technischen daten!
und es steht auch nicht ob pegs vom hersteller dabei sind?

????


----------



## zioken81 (18. Dezember 2007)

was denn??
keiner weiß es?

................................................?


----------



## Hertener (18. Dezember 2007)

klick


----------



## zioken81 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> klick



sry, aber ich meine das 2008 modell... 

danke trotzdem  


ciao


----------



## Hertener (18. Dezember 2007)

2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zioken81 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> 2008



danke!aber seit wann hat das wrap tektro bremsen?
hat es nicht ein Odyssey Monolever Medium?

und in deinem link steht hinten 14mm ,und vorne?ich muss wahrscheinlich pegs  mit bestellen und weis nicht ob ich vorne 10mm brauch?

oder sind die dabei?beim 07 waren sie dabei beim 08 steht nix!


----------



## vitag (18. Dezember 2007)

Na dort steht 3/8" = 10mm Front


----------



## Hertener (18. Dezember 2007)

Außerdem steht da:


> ...and Stolen Slider pegs.


 

*EDIT:*
Bzgl. der Bremse:
Sowohl beim 2007er, als auch beim 2008er steht:
Bremshebel: Tektro Alloy, Black
Bremse: Tektro U-brake

Tektro brake lever, Tektro U-brake

Wo hast Du denn den "Odyssey Monolever Medium" her?


----------



## zioken81 (18. Dezember 2007)

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...=3478&osCsid=a0125f8c1eabe950f1fa1c984b951a22


täusch ich mich?
würde es auch da bestellen!


----------



## Hertener (18. Dezember 2007)

Tja, vielleicht rufst Du dann doch einfach mal an und fragst nach.


----------



## zioken81 (19. Dezember 2007)

kann es sein dass sie das falsch reingeschreiben haben?bei oldschoolbmx steht das auch?
kenn mich nicht mehr aus!
zum glück hab ich noch nicht bestellt,denn tektro ist nicht gerade das beste!


----------



## Hertener (19. Dezember 2007)

> kann es sein dass sie das falsch reingeschreiben haben?


Gegenfrage:
Kann es sein, dass der Tektro-Bremshebel gegen den von Odyssey ausgetauscht wurde, weil "tektro...nicht gerade das beste...ist"?

Tja, vielleicht rufst Du dann doch einfach mal an und fragst nach.


----------



## gmozi (19. Dezember 2007)

zioken81 schrieb:


> kann es sein dass sie das falsch reingeschreiben haben?bei oldschoolbmx steht das auch?
> kenn mich nicht mehr aus!
> zum glück hab ich noch nicht bestellt,denn tektro ist nicht gerade das beste!



Was glaubst Du warum an den meisten "günstigen" Bikes namenhafter Hersteller Tektro Bremsen verbaut werden? Richtig, weil die nen Super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben!

Kannst Du auch hier mal nen bissel lesen.


----------



## vitag (19. Dezember 2007)

An einem "günstigen" BMX sind nunmal i.d.R. keine HighEnd Parts verbaut und die Bremshebel von Tektro sind garnicht so mies, die U-Brakes sind nicht wirklich das wahre. Wenn Du unbedingt Odyssey dran haben willst musst Du halt noch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (19. Dezember 2007)

Yo, z.B. für ein Felt Chronic mit Odyssey Evolver Bremsen, vorne und hinten...

*EDIT:*
...und mit Odyssey Modulever Medium Bremshebeln.


----------



## zioken81 (19. Dezember 2007)

vitag schrieb:


> An einem "günstigen" BMX sind nunmal i.d.R. keine HighEnd Parts verbaut und die Bremshebel von Tektro sind garnicht so mies, die U-Brakes sind nicht wirklich das wahre. Wenn Du unbedingt Odyssey dran haben willst musst Du halt noch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben.



es geht nicht drum dass ich highendparts will,ich will nur dass bekommen was ich bestelle!
wenn es schon so drin steht müssen sie es auch so liefern!
werde nach weihnachten anrufen,denn momenten haben die ein wenig stress im shop! da will ich nicht nerven,dann klappt es auch besser mit dem handeln!
will noch ein paar teile einhandeln,sonst bestell ich bei oldschool,da gibts dann ein paar schuhe dazu!!


----------



## Hertener (19. Dezember 2007)

Yo, und nach Weihnachten rennt denen jeder, der Knete zu Weihnachten bekommen hat, die Bude ein.


----------



## zioken81 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> Yo, und nach Weihnachten rennt denen jeder, der Knete zu Weihnachten bekommen hat, die Bude ein.




yo stimmt auch wieder!
aber wieviele wünschen sich ein bmx zu weihnachten?
ich glaub da kommen auch einige dazu!
ich wollte vorgestern bestellen,aber man hat mir gesagt es kann bis 5.jänner dauern bis was ankommt!
also warte ich,vielleicht erhöht sich dann mein budget!

ps.hertener,du kannst richtig geil lackieren,oder warst du das gar nicht?
     hab die pics auf deiner gallerie gesehen!
     welche bikes sind auf den bildern?(leopard und zebra)?


----------



## Hertener (19. Dezember 2007)

Dat war'n Paint-Job mit Gimp! 
Bike is paule seins.


----------



## zioken81 (19. Dezember 2007)

holla die waldfee!
trotzdem würde mir gefallen!
mal was anderes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (19. Dezember 2007)

Bitte, kannst Deines ja anpinseln, wenn's denn dann hast.


----------



## zioken81 (19. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich mich mal entscheiden könnte!
werde es mal original lassen,erst wenns zerkratzt ist umlackieren,hab nen profi im haus (daddy war karosserie geselle in jungen jahren)
er lackierte immer meine (gefundenen)räder um!sehn dann aus wie gekauft,mit ein paar aufklebern dazu.....naja,mach ich nicht mehr(ich schwörs)


----------



## *Mayer* (25. März 2008)

wie ist das shovelhead 08??


----------

